# VMware or Virtualbox or Qemu or Microsoft Virtual PC... which supports beryl



## vish786 (Jun 18, 2007)

among this four virtualisation softwares VMware / Virtual Box / Qemu / Microsoft Virtual PC

1. ) which one supports beryl ?

2. ) which software works faster ?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 18, 2007)

AFAIK, none support Beryl. VirtualBox and Qemu are basically the same thing, and they are the fastest, then comes VMWare and in the end Virtual PC.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 18, 2007)

Virtual PC does not even support GUI in Linux by default, leave alone beryl.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 18, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> AFAIK, none support Beryl. VirtualBox and Qemu are basically the same thing, and they are the fastest, then comes VMWare and in the end Virtual PC.


virtualbox and qemu are same ??... they are different re... just now checked.... which is faster among both ???? coz i need to stick to faster one


----------



## mehulved (Jun 18, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU#VirtualBox


----------



## kalpik (Jun 19, 2007)

Yup, VirtualBox is based on Qemu. Though both VirtualBox and Qemu dont support as many OSs as VMware.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2007)

Isnt it *wise* to run ur window$ from  virtual machine on GNU/Linux rather than running Linux in virtual machine from Window$?  
anybody tried Xen?


> *Windows as guest*
> 
> It is currently possible to run Microsoft Windows as a guest operating system unmodified, using hardware virtualization provided by Intel's Vanderpool technology or AMD's Pacifica. This is supported beginning with Xen 3.0.
> 
> During the development of Xen 1.x, Microsoft Research, along with the University of Cambridge Operating System group, developed a port of Windows XP to Xen. This was possible due to Microsoft's Academic Licensing Program. The terms of this license do not allow this port to be published, although the experience is documented in the original Xen SOSP paper.


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen_%28virtual_machine_monitor%29#Windows_as_guest


----------



## imatrixshiv (Jun 20, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Isnt it *wise* to run ur window$ from virtual machine on GNU/Linux rather than running Linux in virtual machine from Window$?
> anybody tried Xen?
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen_%28virtual_machine_monitor%29#Windows_as_guest


 
let me first tell u,i am completely new to the topic . 
i want to have linux environment in windows. is vmware best for this job ? 
 i dont know any other softwares of that type . vmware was recomended by a friend. and as i told u guys i am completely new! 
please help!


----------



## mediator (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, u can try VMWARE on Windows for using Linux. BUT in my experience u need a good RAM >= 512 MB and a good processor. 
My aging PC has 512 MB RAM and 2.4 GHz speed. Since windows is itself is a resource hog, I had to switch off many services and apps to make VMWARE work nicely and smoothly!! I guess a duo-core wud do fine and then allocate static space for ur guest OS if u need more speed.

BTW, if u just want to learn commandlines and see Beryl then download the latest Knoppix edition and have phun!!


----------



## vish786 (Jun 20, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Yes, u can try VMWARE on Windows for using Linux. BUT in my experience u need a good RAM >= 512 MB and a good processor.
> My aging PC has 512 MB RAM and 2.4 GHz speed. Since windows is itself is a resource hog, I had to switch off many services and apps to make VMWARE work nicely and smoothly!! I guess a duo-core wud do fine and then allocate static space for ur guest OS if u need more speed.
> 
> BTW, if u just want to learn commandlines and see Beryl then download the latest Knoppix edition and have phun!!



u didnt get me i was asking can beryl run in virtualisation, and i'm already using virtual box. for running linux on windows... i wanted to enquire whether is their any other virtual software which run linux more smoothly on windows.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't think you can run Beryl in a virtual environment ..


----------



## mediator (Jun 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> u didnt get me i was asking can beryl run in virtualisation, and i'm already using virtual box. for running linux on windows... i wanted to enquire whether is their any other virtual software which run linux more smoothly on windows.


I wasn't replying to u but to @matrixshiv.

About beryl on vmware => I dunno! I found this though *answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070420232326AAZhnxO


----------



## subratabera (Jun 20, 2007)

imatrixshiv said:
			
		

> let me first tell u,i am completely new to the topic .
> i want to have linux environment in windows. is vmware best for this job ?
> i dont know any other softwares of that type . vmware was recomended by a friend. and as i told u guys i am completely new!
> please help!


Beginner’s Guide: Run Linux like any other program in Windows

Run Existing Windows Installation on Ubuntu with Vmware Player

Wait...there is more...

Enabling Accelerated 3-D for a Virtual Machine

Subrata Bera.


----------

